# Mascara with sparkle/shimmer



## Sparklevixen81 (Nov 7, 2007)

I remember last year that armani had something called star lash i think and I was wondering if there was another line that had a mascara with sparkles or shimmer. I'm trying to get ahead for NYE(when i usually go uber glam). Thanks!


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 7, 2007)

There are tons of sparkling mascaras at Sephora. Head to www.sephora.com and check them out!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 7, 2007)

MaryKate and Ashley have a great one-silver on one end of the tube and gold on the other. It works great. One that really sucked the big one was Rimmel's. Bare Essentials makes a lovely glitter mascara.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 7, 2007)

Victoria's Secret has them... Pink and silver... I tried silver one over my mascara (Its meant to be used that way) and it looked hot! It didn't fall off or anything.. I wanna buy it for NYE as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I remember correctly, it was around $12 or so...


----------



## bartp (Nov 7, 2007)

the Guerlain holiday collection also has a gold mascara that you can use on top of your day-to-day mascara


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 7, 2007)

The Sephora Collection has a sliver and gold glitter mascara/eyeliner. I have the gold and I really like it since it allows you to use it in multiple ways.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2007)

I know Bare Escentuals has one.  I just saw it in the catalog.  It's a diamond sparkle.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 7, 2007)

shu uemura has a FABULOUS new glitter mascara! i just bought it on saturday and it's amazing! it's silver glitter!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 7, 2007)

Try Dipping a mascara wand with a dark color into a glitter and try applying to lashes.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Thats what I did. I buy mascara ... well, constantly really, and I just grabbed one of the ones I don't use much and dipped it in glitter ... 

It was perfection. Tons of glitter but my eye lashes still looked long. And the world was sparkly and wonderful haha.


----------



## User49 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dior did a  limited edition mascara with sparkles in it too.


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

Too faced and Sephora Piiink have mascaras and sparkle top coat duos.  Givenchy makes a mascara with sparkle.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 10, 2007)

Bare Escentuals glitter mascara is terrible. I feel like it was a total waste of money. I say DIY would be the best as mentioned already!! =)


----------

